# 1992 Hardbody 5 Speed Disassembly 2WD



## ZXDavid (Mar 10, 2010)

Ive got the transmission out but not sure of the disassemble procedure. Does anyone know where I can get a good exploded view of the transmission? The input shaft bearing is bad. I did one of these about 10 years ago but I forgot.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure if they go into that much detail, but try the free repair guides at Autozone.com. Other options are looking for a service manual download on this site or paying for a one-vehicle subscription at Automotive Repair, Auto Recalls, Automotive Software & TSB's - ALLDATA.


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

This is the best I can do for now and It should get you in the right direction if anything.. There isn't much out there for our Trucks, but I hope this does help some!

Gears 322 Transmission Gear :: Power Train :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21) 1986.5-1994 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

Shift control 328 Transmission Shift Control :: Power Train :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21) 1986.5-1994 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

Case and Clutch Release 321 Transmission Case & Clutch Release :: Power Train :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21) 1986.5-1994 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

Transaxle and Fittings 320 Manual Transmission, Transaxle & Fitting :: Power Train :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21) 1986.5-1994 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

I know it's not much bit again it's all I could find.. I'll look around some more!!


----------



## Dragonflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

*Transmission Disassembly*

Get a Haynes manual. Mine is Nissan/Datsun Pickup & Pathfinder, 1980 thru 1997, that I got at Autozone. Chapter 7 part A is what you're looking for... has instructions, lots of pictures and diagrams for the manual transmission.


----------

